# Copper copper copper!!! GOON & Coil art RDA



## Ruan0.30 (21/5/17)

So i decided to listen to my friend and he said i should go polished!! I cant complain after a few hours of hard elbow grease i dont think it looks tooo bad.






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## kev mac (21/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> So i decided to listen to my friend and he said i should go polished!! I cant complain after a few hours of hard elbow grease i dont think it looks tooo bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks splendid my friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/17)

So shiny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (21/5/17)

Thanx guys. Hard work pays off.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> So i decided to listen to my friend and he said i should go polished!! I cant complain after a few hours of hard elbow grease i dont think it looks tooo bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice brother.
I used to sit shinning my copper goon on a weekly bases but then i just got lazy and now i actually like the old vintage look it has.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (21/5/17)

Compared to Stainless steel and other non tarnishing metals and finishes, Brass and Copper have that something extra which makes them feel alive. Polished or left to oxidize, both have a beauty of their own. Best part is, you can change between the two as you like.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (21/5/17)

Very nice guys. Yeah it can go anyway but i always wanted a gold petri rta coz its shiny and now i dont need one haha!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (22/5/17)

Can u maybe share the cleaning process and materials use? Thanks. I too have a vintage looking copper goon and would like to get it looking pristine like urs

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (22/5/17)

Brasso... a soft rag or 2... alot of albow grease... no sanding or bench grinders or anything just hands.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (22/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Brasso... a soft rag or 2... alot of albow grease... no sanding or bench grinders or anything just hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk




How dirty was it that you need a LOT of elbow grease, using brasso, gets my Brass and Coppers shining with minimal effort.

If it was green from oxidation and pitted then it will be a big job, else its a 2minute effort.


----------



## Ruan0.30 (22/5/17)

Boxerulez why do you ask if u just explain the 2 ways it might be?? Haha... 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (22/5/17)

Thanks guys. .I'm getting me some brasso then lol.. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (22/5/17)

Oh yes.. @Ruan0.30 @boxerulez how do u get into the logo and writing by driptip 

Also do u wipe clean and soak in soap for residue or is it non toxic?. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (22/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Boxerulez why do you ask if u just explain the 2 ways it might be?? Haha...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Please post a pic of before, I asked becaue I am curious about the condition before...


----------



## JsPLAYn (22/5/17)

This is my one.. its pretty dark from patina as compared to the copper mod, shud be a quick fix clean? Also is it a temporary thing , isit worthit shining it up?





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (22/5/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> This is my one.. its pretty dark from patina as compared to the copper mod, shud be a quick fix clean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man, brasso does all the hard work for you, do NOT get Silvo, I often see Brasso out of stock on the shelves lately, just get he Mr Muscle option, or whatever, but brasso is a lot more abrasive and exactly what you need.

Enjoy.

PS. Wash cap properly after brasso, in hot water and sunlight, and give a buff with clean rag. Remove orings before applying brasso anywhere.... that brasso flavour does not compliment your juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (22/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> Yeah man, brasso does all the hard work for you, do NOT get Silvo, I often see Brasso out of stock on the shelves lately, just get he Mr Muscle option, or whatever, but brasso is a lot more abrasive and exactly what you need.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks man

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/5/17)

@boxerulez thanks again man.. just 1,2 rubs and buff and she looks as good as new








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Scott (25/5/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> @boxerulez thanks again man.. just 1,2 rubs and buff and she looks as good as new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep be carefull to rinse the brasso off properly as not only does it taste crappy it will cause you to grow hair on your eyelids.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/5/17)

Scott said:


> Yep be carefull to rinse the brasso off properly as not only does it taste crappy it will cause you to grow hair on your eyelids.


Did a warm water dishwasher bath after and nice wipedown and o rings was removed before application 

I can't even smell the brasso on it at all and I only did outer of rda

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

